# One Small COVID-19 Victory



## Silas Hansen (May 25, 2020)

Helles said:


> Just received the call from my salesguy here in Colorado. He had his allocations restored (it will be MY21) and we're just waiting to hear back from Raven on dates. Woot!


Same thing here in Sweden. My G31 order just got upgraded to MY2021 :thumbup:


----------



## paulg (Oct 5, 2003)

Jon Shafer said:


> * One Small COVID-19 Victory *


One giant leap for mankind.


----------

